# Mammoth Jackstock donkeys?



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying one or two Mammoth Jackstock donkeys for livestock guardians, riding, and eventually breeding. Would they be ok as guardians for my goats? Is it better to get two over one? I've heard that if you buy more than one they bond to each other instead of the goats, then they won't guard? I'd like to get jennet/jennets, I know geldings 'can' work, but I've heard they can be a little bit rougher on the goats. Plus I'd like to venture into breeding someday. If anyone on TGS has donkeys, particularly, Mammoth Jackstock, I'd love to get in touch! I'm planning on getting one(or two) in the summer!  Thank you in advance!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I run mammoth jacks behind the goats.. Never with them... The boys got in with my does and tried to rape them and killed three kids!! But they do keep coyotes away.. And my husband loves them..
So we keep the jacks behind the bucks and well away from does and kids


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow! That's horrible! Yeah, I am going to stay away from intact jacks, unless I become super serious in the breeding business. I've heard they can be quite the handful. 

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Two are less than year old.. These are the girls.. The black ones are fb mammoths and the lighter ones are crossed with standards

Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have minies and standard...would love a mammoth or two LOL...if you want them to be in with the goats,,,get one only, they do bond with thegoats but f you have two or more they bond with eachother and pay little mind over the goats....and find one that is trained to be a guardian...personality is important...if you want a breeding pair..dont run them with the goats...Jacks can be dangerous. we only have Jennies and one gelding...I wont keep a jack here since we dont breed...we bring in rescue ladies. 
with out ladies..they run the back pasture and we do have sheep out there during the day..


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are adorable!

Happybleats, so say I buy a bred Jenny, she's already experienced guarding. She then foals a Jenny foal, I decide to keep her foal. Will the original Jenny deter predators, or will the predators not care now because she isn't guarding the goats constantly because of bonding with her now adult daughter?

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats a good question..I know she will be more protective of her baby and so keep preditors away...but not sure how she will be with the goats..I do know when Josie was close to foaling I had to remove her from the goats pen..she got grumpy and chased the goats..she foaled the next day...I would think her attention would befall on the baby....It would be something to watch careful...babies of either gender can be troblesome with goats/sheep...our jennies who were bron here would do a bit of chasing, playfully...but still the goats and sheep didnt know what was going on...so that is an issue as well...and if she foals a jack..he will be a handful real fast...


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I do not run them with the goats but in adjacent fields but a coyote did try for the goats and the biggest black Jenny jumped the fence to protect them.. Her baby was near six months old.. After the coyote took off she jumped back over.. It was the wildest thing I had ever seen!!
Also reminded me how easily they could get out if they wanted!
And thank you


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------

